# My bands first EP! Those Old Robins



## CelticWanderer (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys my friends and I did a thing and self recorded an EP. We put alot of heart and work into it
thanks to anyone who stops to listen 
Its freee
kinda of a simple blusey thing about traveling and always having to leave and shit like that 
https://cagepacer.bandcamp.com/


----------



## swellard (Apr 25, 2017)

rad rad rad my man


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 25, 2017)

This is amazing! Holy shit!


----------



## CelticWanderer (Apr 26, 2017)

hey hey thanks yall, it means bunches


----------

